# Crazy Flips



## hufschmid (Jun 1, 2009)

I cant remember the name of this sport, something like ''Urban Jumping....'' ?

Its incredible, just imagine the physical condition this athlete must have 

[myspacevid]58126936[/myspacevid]


----------



## Demeyes (Jun 1, 2009)

Was it free running?
It reminds me a lot of this guy but the vid you posted had way more cool flips in it. I can't imagine seeing a person do that stuff in person. It's mind blowing!


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes thats it 

Its umbalivable!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 1, 2009)

Gives  a run for his money.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 1, 2009)

wow.. he seems to be the master of parkour!!! geez, the man rocks.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 1, 2009)

Great!


----------



## Rick (Jul 15, 2009)

^Can I help you?


----------

